# evolution of a haircut... whatcha think?



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow interesting. I can't imagine keeping a dog in that clip especially my 2 roughians.
I like managable yet poodlish to. I get comments alot about seeing poodle in poodle clips as most just shave them off now.
I also had a guy tell us he rescues his boy from a life of goofy haircuts LOL yep he was shave witha 4 maybe all over YUCK to me. I like a little style


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually think he looks more elegant in his shorter clip. I'm sure his momma will be disappointed, but really, if you can't keep up with the longer cuts, I don't understand why you put yourself and your dog through that. I feel bad enough when I have to comb out those small, inevitable mats.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

But wait - what did the mom say when she came to pick him up? I feel like a big "to be continued" flashed at the end of your post!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> But wait - what did the mom say when she came to pick him up? I feel like a big "to be continued" flashed at the end of your post!


LoL, She was upset but understanding. In past visits she's come in almost in tears saying, "Oh god, you're going to have to shave hi...." I've always been able to demat with minimal clipping. 

I think this time when I actualy DID cut him short was probably a huge shock to her. She understood though and was grateful that I didn't clip him any shorter than I did. She understood that there was a ton of dematting that had to happen before I could commit to leaving it as long as it is now.
She tipped me really well though and said she would be back in three weeks... probably she won't miss her appt's anymore for a while?? I bet she went home and cried but I hope not


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, boy! Now that is different. I think you did a great job considering what you had to deal with. Jeesh, if you aren't committed to maintaining a coat like that, you should just let the dog be a dog in something easier for both. I would be embarrassed to bring a poodle in that was that kind of a mess. 

I'm working on a puppy show coat on Billy right now and am going to give showing a try. If it doesn't work out, he is going to be cut into something that is reasonable for the summer and easy for me to care for.

It looks like you are really good at what you do!
_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree I think it's great for what you had to deal with. I think doing a #4 was pretty generous.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh, boy! Now that is different. I think you did a great job considering what you had to deal with.
> 
> It looks like you are really good at what you do!
> _


Thankyou spoospirit, thats always a nice thing to hear. 


Adian, I agree, a 4 was a little generous... I didn't tell the whole story though, it's actualy longer than the finished length of a 4 blade. I used to 4 to rough in and his coat was so oily from the stuff she had in it that it left it left it much longer in a lot of places. After the bath, I cheated and took scissors and just blended the uneven parts to keep as much hair as possible. You can't tell right now, but it's going to look odd when it starts growing back in which is ok because he's in so often that I can just keep scissoring and shaping and it will be even again without me having to go shorter. 

Haha, I guess I jinxed myself with the conversation we had the other night about not dematting. Truth be told... I was just as upset at the idea of shaving him as she was. I didn't want to throw over a year's worth of work down the drain especialy since it wasn't 100% her fault being out of town and such. Stil though, I had already decided that I wouldn't demat him again, even if it wasn't terribly bad. He used to take up my entire day and ummm a 7hour groom is a bit much for anyone. Even a dog like him who LOVES his grooming sessions. 

She said she was considering re-homing him because she is frustrated with him and some of his training. He probably isn't a canadate for therapy work, at least not right now, and really that was her big goal for him. Now he's two years old and still a big 'ol 75lb puppy. Holy cow though, what a performance dog he would be!! I don't think she realizes what she's got, I would take him in a heartbeat, John might divorce me... but thats ok LoL. He is super hyper and a bit out of control in public but wow... really a trainer's dream! His owner reccently got married and changed jobs and went back to school and she doesn't have as much time to work with him as she thought she would. Really a shame, I know he's like a HUGE part of her life and she loves him to death. It would kill her to give him up. If she get's serious about rehoming him though (and I doubt that she will) I'll be first in line and screw the four dog limit I've set myself LoL.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the owner should let that dog grow his hair back EVERYWHERE! Its a flash back of what Eli looked like in the cont clip and it didn't look good. Im not talking about the clip you did Wonderpup, Im meaning how the dog wears the clip. Thats one thing about the continental clip, if you dont got it, you can certainly see you dont got it. 

P.S. I like the front puff's...good job rounding those babies.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha! I hate those braceletts!!! What a pain in the you know what those damn things are!!

LoL, Jen you're funny... I think we'd better keep that between us though. His owner would probably cut my head off if I suggested such a thing. She knew she wanted to keep her dog in that cut before she ever laid eyes on him. Ironicly the first time we put it on him she wanted the bare butt version, no rosettes. I set them on the dog just for giggles to see if I could do it and had every intention of shaving them off. After I was finished though, I called her and convienced her to just look at it with the rosetts because I thought it would look more balanced with them. She ended up loving them and really missed him when we took them off. 

Question for you jen, what is it about the way he looks you don't like? What makes him wear the style poorly? I ask because you never know, I might be able to alter it and in it's current state now is the time.
Are you sure the modifications are what you don't like? I think the clip makes him look longer in body than he is. (it also makes him look fat, but shhh I didn't say that). He isn't long really, he's higher on leg than he is long. His jacket isn't set correctly, it's pretty far forward of the last rib. I wish I could move it back but I have to do what she wants... and I don't feel like working with pee soaked hair either so the current placement is a benifit for me too lol.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Ha! I hate those braceletts!!! What a pain in the you know what those damn things are!!
> 
> LoL, Jen you're funny... I think we'd better keep that between us though. His owner would probably cut my head off if I suggested such a thing. She knew she wanted to keep her dog in that cut before she ever laid eyes on him. Ironicly the first time we put it on him she wanted the bare butt version, no rosettes. I set them on the dog just for giggles to see if I could do it and had every intention of shaving them off. After I was finished though, I called her and convienced her to just look at it with the rosetts because I thought it would look more balanced with them. She ended up loving them and really missed him when we took them off.
> 
> ...




What I can tell right off is;

He has a low tail set, he is long (legged and body) over angelated and Im not a fan of his head. I think its the lack of top skull, it really throw's his head off. 

The only things that I think need adjusting slightly is the jacket (grow it back) and the rear puffs (or ancklets) need to be trimmed on a angle on the front of the rear leg and taken down slightly to add balance and compliment the front puffs. The ear hair also taken up slightly to match the coat length. 

Please dont get angry about my opinion on the clip. I personally dont care for the conformation of the dog. For a continental clip to look good in my opinion the dogs needs to be correct (as much as possible). However, if the owner loves her dog in the cont clip, then more power to her. Its just my opinion and what I would personally change on the clip.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jen, I ment to post yesterday with a big ol' THANKYOU!! That dog's owner thinks he *the* poodle even though he isn't a show dog. I don't think she realizes it but she makes really offensive comments about my dogs every time she comes in. She's kind of hurt my feelings a couple of times LoL. When I first got Jazz right off the bat she wasn't good enough because she was cream colored. Then she was to small, she isn't as tall as her dog. She pointed to him and said, "now he's a real poodle". Yeah ok... Then she pointed at Jazz's tail and said it was to long and asked why it hadn't been docked. Jazz's tail IS docked, but it's docked correctly (in my opinion).

She's only seen Saleen once but again before I even brought her home she made a comment on her color. I told her Saleen was Silver and she made a weird face and said 'awww thats to bad...." To bad?? TO BAD?? Excuse me?? You know how many peole would kill for a silver standard? When she saw Saleen in person out of her kennel last week she made a comment that she was really long... That sort of brought me up short, now I've been eyeballing her for the last few days thinking... she isn't to long.... and anyway she's FOUR months old, she's growing faster in some places than in others. 

I'm thinking to myself Hey! I don't point out what I don't like about your dog and how you handle him  

Anyway, I printed your reply and took it to work with me. Next time she makes a comment I will have it to look back on when she leaves and have a little chuckle to myself.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, well don't let her bring you down about your dogs if she can't even manage to brush hers! I think you were nice to not just shave the dog down, I would have!

I think Jazz and Saleen are beautiful! Isn't Jazz a rescue as well? It makes her all the more special.

I actually like the creme colored standards. I ALMOST picked Vega's brother when I was looking for my puppy but when I actually went to meet the puppies this little blue one just would not leave me alone. He kept crawling all over me and licking my face so he picked me.

This is Vega's brother! Isn't he handsome! I can't believe someone hasn't grabbed him up yet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Having my own business, I sympathize with you. Clients can be incredibly rude, offensive, and even mean sometimes. You still have to smile and be nice. However, you don't have to let someone like that take you down. You are a much better person than she by a long shot. So, let it run off your back like water off a duck. Sometimes I really dislike how hard I can be because of nasty clients just to protect my personal feelings. It's easy to let them jade you. It's much harder to be better than they are._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Aidan, Vega's brother is a lovely boy. How old is he? I just love white poodles!_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega's brother would be almost 5 months now, she has two left from his same litter the creme-parti and another blue mismark who was also the runt of the litter.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/...s/Red Boy/?action=view&current=tiny0411-1.flv - a video of Tiny-Tot, that's what the breeder has named him.

I agree about not letting people get you down, it happens a lot. I try let it go in one ear and out the other but it is hard sometimes. Jazz and Saleen are amazing looking dogs!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I'm not going to let her bother me, usually I just smile or play it off like yeah well she's a rescue or yeah well thats a puppy for you. 

I did slip up in one of the tail conversations,(she mentions tails a lot), and told her her boy's tail was a little on the short side, which it is. Actualy it's really short, not sure if it shows in the pictures. 

Now I'm all paranoid about Saleen though, I am trying to resist the temptation to get exact measurements. I keep reminding myself that she is a baby so stop looking at her! I didnt get her to show, I got her to be a playmate with Jazz and do obedience... which is a lot more than the poor dog in the pictures gets to do


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow you don't need a client who has the ignorance of that to bash your dogs. Cripes if she thought that to herself is one thing to say it out loud is another.

I have seen a couple poodles and just go on about how pretty they are when petting them and walk away thinking ew you dirty thing you need a bath brush and poodlefeet he he he.

This lady sounds like a wack job. Seleen is a pretty little thing and yes GROWING she will end up odd shapes for quite some time ( not that I see in pictures just know growing puppies) I remember my mastiff growing simetimes he was high in back end sometimes front sometimes looked like a dane. 
ugggggggg people bug me some days

Heck print out the other post and shove it in her face next time she rips your dogs apart tell her what a breeder thinks of her precious spoo


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Now I'm all paranoid about Saleen though, I am trying to resist the temptation to get exact measurements. I keep reminding myself that she is a baby so stop looking at her! I didnt get her to show, I got her to be a playmate with Jazz and do obedience... which is a lot more than the poor dog in the pictures gets to do


You know very well you can't trust puppy bodies. Graham looked like a puppy labradoodle when he was going through the uglies, he was all legs and no coat. Even if you are planning on getting paranoid, wait till she has a chance to grow up at least


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I don't remember Graham EVER looking as small as a labradoodle..... not even as a baby


----------

